# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τι πρεπει να κάνω για να κανουν αυγά;

## Sotiris Antoniou

Καλησπέρα σας και Χριστός Ανέστη. Ειμαι καινούργιος εδώ στην παρέα. Έχω δύο παπαγάλους μπάτζι πάνω από 8 μηνών. Το ένα είναι αρσενικό και το άλλο θηλυκό. Το κλουβί που είναι μέσα οι παπαγαλοι μου είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητικό. Μέσα στο κλουβί έχω φωλιά η οποία δεν έχει υλικά μέσα αλλά είναι ιδανικό το σκοτάδι. Η διατροφή τους είναι το κανονικό φαγητό από το pet shop. Ο αρσενικός είναι ήρεμος ενώ ο θηλυκός είναι λίγο άγρια. Από τον καιρό που μπήκαν στο ίδιο κλουβί βλέπω να ζευγαρώνουν. Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να κάνουν αυγά;

----------


## Sotiris Antoniou

Καλησπέρα σας και Χριστός Ανέστη. Ειμαι καινούργιος εδώ στην παρέα. Έχω δύο παπαγάλους μπάτζι πάνω από 8 μηνών. Το ένα είναι αρσενικό και το άλλο θηλυκό. Το κλουβί που είναι μέσα οι παπαγαλοι μου είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητικό. Μέσα στο κλουβί έχω φωλιά η οποία δεν έχει υλικά μέσα αλλά είναι ιδανικό το σκοτάδι. Η διατροφή τους είναι το κανονικό φαγητό από το pet shop. Ο αρσενικός είναι ήρεμος ενώ ο θηλυκός είναι λίγο άγρια. Από τον καιρό που μπήκαν στο ίδιο κλουβί βλέπω να ζευγαρώνουν. Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να κάνουν αβγά;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A705FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Καλημέρα. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι. Θα κάνουν αυγά όταν είναι έτοιμα. Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να τα έχεις σε σταθερό σημείο με φυσικό φωτισμό και να μην νιώθουν φόβο. Δηλαδή, να μην βρίσκεσαι συνεχώς κοντά και τα στρεσάρεις. Θέλουν την ησυχία τους. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sotiris Antoniou

> Καλημέρα. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι. Θα κάνουν αυγά όταν είναι έτοιμα. Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να τα έχεις σε σταθερό σημείο με φυσικό φωτισμό και να μην νιώθουν φόβο. Δηλαδή, να μην βρίσκεσαι συνεχώς κοντά και τα στρεσάρεις. Θέλουν την ησυχία τους. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Έχω διαβάσει διαφορά site ότι παίζει ρόλο ο καιρός και πόσο σκούρο είναι το χρώμα του ράμφος του κάθε παπαγάλου. Είναι αλήθεια;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A705FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Όταν είναι έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή αλλάζει το χρώμα του χαλινού, πάνω από το ράμφος. Στο θηλυκό γίνεται σκούρο και τραχύ. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sotiris Antoniou

> Όταν είναι έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή αλλάζει το χρώμα του χαλινού, πάνω από το ράμφος. Στο θηλυκό γίνεται σκούρο και τραχύ. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Να είστε καλά για τις πληροφορίες σας.
Ευχαριστώ Καλή Συνέχεια 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A705FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

